# Purchasing Medical Supplies



## 113b11 (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you have to have some kind of license to purchase medical supplies?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

113b11 said:


> Do you have to have some kind of license to purchase medical supplies?


depends on what you are wanting to buy.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

113b11 said:


> Do you have to have some kind of license to purchase medical supplies?


For medical _supplies_, no license is required.

Prescription medication would require a license to dispense and prescribe it.

Over-the-counter medications may be restricted. For example, the pills that compose a part of the meth formula would be restricted to the amount that one can buy.

Restocking the first aid kit requires no license.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Before you buy sutures and things like that you might need to take a class to learn how to suture and what sizes of needles and what kind of suture material is good to use.... as far as the lidocane to deaden the area you have to have a dr write for that

If you know what your looking for you can buy a lot of what you want off ebay. I got my sutures, otoscope, and 2 nice suture sets off there...I got a few other medical instruments also.... 

Some places have medical supply houses, we had an emt supply place in fairbanks and I went in there when up there frequently to get syrenges, needles, and sterial gloves... I also occasionally got sutures from them as well as other useful medical supplies. (Not only did I take care of my family but the sled dogs too)


----------



## FelicityJ (Oct 7, 2011)

*What insurance companies provide discounts for diabetes supplies?*

Hi all,
Does anyone know what insurance companies offer either discounted or free diabetic supplies? Thanks!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

FelicityJ said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know what insurance companies offer either discounted or free diabetic supplies? Thanks!


If you have something you would like to sell, contact the admin. Don't try to hide the fact by pretending to be a contributing member. Do you think we are all braindead? :gaah:


----------

